# Fruit flies in exo terra's



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Im only posting this here seeing as i figured you phib people seem to use exo's a lot and small species take fruit flies, i plan on keeping some juvenile whip scorpions in an exo terra and just wondering are they fruit fly proof?
Whats the smallest livefood you can get away with keeping in there?


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Im only posting this here seeing as i figured you phib people seem to use exo's a lot and small species take fruit flies, i plan on keeping some juvenile whip scorpions in an exo terra and just wondering are they fruit fly proof?
> Whats the smallest livefood you can get away with keeping in there?


I dont know much about amphibians but, I have had tarantulas and, had the same problem as you.

Just tape over the front vents and, the large vents used for inserting cables at the top of the tank.
Then just leave the mesh top open and, they shouldnt get through that.

If you want to avoid the whole problem, just use pin head crickets.
The chances are they will still eat them and, if they are a bit too big, prekill them and, place them in a open area of the tank and, they will find it.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Exo Terras are rubbish as standard for keeping fruit flies in, hence I use European Style vivs which are designed to be fruit fly proof from the off and cost less than an exo usually.

Ade


----------



## Pilotgman (Jun 17, 2011)

I have got 4 Exo terra and have no problems - all I had to do was make sure the sliding vent at teh back on the top was closed - I use the small wingless flies and also the bigger winged (flightless) ones.

I keep darts in mine and dont seem to have much escapes at all - maybe because they are well planted and the flies have hiding places as well?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Or you have just been lucky, as most exos are rubbish even at keeping crickets in, let alone fruit flies. lol

Ade


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Like a previous poster I have two exos which I have no problems with at all in terms of escapees. However I do think that Ade may be right in that it is just a matter of luck. I know people with exos that leak fruit flies like a sieve and its down to the construction and varying widths of gaps in the front doors. However they are pretty easy to secure up (my friend did this) with silicone beading and adaptions to the mesh top.
If you already have the exo it might be worth adding some to the viv and see how you do


----------



## John123john (Jun 12, 2017)

If i use terro fruit fly trap in my terrarium, it is okay, or there any else way out?


----------

